# Sakai Tohji Kitchen Knife questions



## hills (Jan 20, 2019)

I bought my first 'serious' kitchen knife when I was in Japan this past week and did so really knowing utterly nothing about what I was doing other than going by feel. I bought this: https://www.sakaiknife.com/product.asp?id=SH00027

A) Did I make a good purchase (e.g. is it a quality knife)?;
B) Anything you think I should know about the type of knife, techniques, cleaning, etc? Until now, I had simply used cutco knives with no interest in anything finer so really I only just learned about different knife types after I made the purchase (I love cooking hence the impulse buy).

Thanks for any insight you can provide.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome to Cheftalk hills. It's not anything you typically hear about, at $220 it's probably not a great buy, but could possibly be a decent knife anyway. Why did you pick this knife?

Anyways, you've gone past cutco and got yourself started. You should learn to sharpen on stones, and how to use a knife without slamming into the board or twisting on contact. And you would benefit from a good cutting surface.


----------



## hills (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks. I got it for $190. I liked that it had steel handle (easier clean) and it's incredibly light and comfortable in the hand. There were a ton of knives, obviously, and I didn't want a wood handle or a plastic handle (worried they may come loose, plus some had ridges I didn't like). 

I'm planning on doing more research on sharpening, cleaning, etc.


----------



## snapshot2020 (Jan 31, 2019)

I don't feel you went wrong it is made with a quality stainless steel blade.
As for sharping your new knife.
I just ordered this set of Kings water sharping stones https://cheftalk.com/threads/sakai-tohji-kitchen-knife-questions.101942/
As i am also just getting into cooking type knives, and am starting to learn the sharping process's there are many really good videos to be found on line that give good advice and just how to use the stones.
Good luck with the new knife and let us know how you like using it.


----------



## snapshot2020 (Jan 31, 2019)

*This is the stone i ordered address above is a mistake.*
*King Japanese Grit 1000/6000 Combination Sharpening Stone KW-65 and King #8000 Nagura *


----------

